# My fish are dying!



## Keifer (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a mainly chiclid tank and I recently lost my german ram to disease and my green terror has had 'ich' for about 1 week now but the treatments dont seem to be working. In fact the ich has gotten worse and there appears to be a 'mold type' fungii growing on his top fin. Any explainations? Is he salvageable or should i get him out of the tank before my other fish get harmed?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds to me like you are having issues with water quality. You need to post your water parameters before anyone will be able to help you out, i.e, Ph, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with Georgia Peach ^ Water parameters will help us out alot. What are you using to treat for ich?


----------



## Keifer (Apr 10, 2006)

my ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are all at 0ppm and my pH is floating around 7.6... did a H2o change about 4 weeks ago


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Keifer said:


> my ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are all at 0ppm and my pH is floating around 7.6... did a H2o change about 4 weeks ago


how big of a water change?? If all of those read zero - then your tank is not cycyled. How long has this tank been up and running??


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I suspect test kit malfunction. Impossible for all three to be zero, unless the tank has lots of live plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I usually treat an injured fish in a 5 gallon. If it dies, at least it won't foul the big tank. For ich though, if one fish has it, other fish will carry it, treat the whole tank. Check your temp. Every time I've see ich, I've had a failed heater. You might add treatment for fin and tail rot.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Raise temp of tank to 80* - 84* and an extra airstone if need be for extra oxygen content.

Question- why was aRam in a tank with a green terror ? What other fish do you have in the tank and what size is it ?

~comment~If it has been 4 weeks since a waterchange and your test kit is showing all zero's I'd get a new test Kit


Treat for Ick for at least week or as directions on the medication package says... some say two weeks...


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Rams are very sensitive to water conditions and prone to being bullied by bigger fish. Stress probably led to your ram's death. When they are stressed they are more likely to get ill. If you want to keep rams either keep them by themselves or with smaller non-aggresive fish (cardinal tetras are great with rams).


----------

